# iScsi Target for Gentoo

## niclaslundstrom

Hello

I am currently examining iScsi.

Have anyoune any experience?

Regards /NiclasLast edited by niclaslundstrom on Tue Nov 02, 2004 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gen536

*bump*

I'm interested too.

----------

## niclaslundstrom

More info on this and on iscsi is available on these sites:

http://iscsitarget.sourceforge.net/

http://www.cuddletech.com/articles/iscsi/index.html

http://www.ardistech.com/iscsi/

I do not know how to make an ebuild of the code. The best source seems to be IET (iscsitarget.sf.net) I would greatly appreciate the ebuilds, for my home storage server. 

Regards

----------

## niclaslundstrom

I have compiled the 0.3.4 for the 2.6 kernel successfully, and initated an iscsi disk from windows and liinx. 

This is the home storage solution for everybody. 

Is there any intrest for ebuilds?

I could perhaps learn how to make them.

Regards Niclas

----------

## tholu

 *niclaslundstrom wrote:*   

> Is there any intrest for ebuilds?
> 
> 

 

I'd love ebuilds and a user doc.

----------

## kreed

I'd be glad to help with docs, as I don;t know how to package an ebuild either. I have the IET running nicely under 2.4, working on 2.6

----------

## Registered.User

I finally figured out what my own problem was.  I have successfully compiled linux-iscsi-4.0.1.10 against the 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 kernel and the utils.  Believe it or not, it was the utils that gave me more trouble than the modules.

If anybody wants my input or comments let me know.  We are currently using iSCSI to connect to Network Appliance.  I have to tell you that iSCSI rocks.  It stomps NFS and is grossly superior in my mind.

Anyway, I have got it working and can give you a real world application perspective on iSCSI (as far as the initiators are concerned.   I am in the process of building my own target.

----------

## smart

Running an iscsi target under linux here, using http://sourceforge.net/projects/iscsitarget/ . Works like a charm serving to w2k machine. I'd definitely like to see an ebuild for that.

----------

## charlesnadeau

 *smart wrote:*   

> I'd definitely like to see an ebuild for that.

 

Bump. Will a build be available soon? I have not seen any in Portage.

Thanks!

Charles

----------

## rowbin hod

Hi, on a related issue, i'm looking at iSCSI and have been wondering what the performace is like. From what i can tell, if you have a bog standard network card, and are running iSCSI, there are massive CPU utilizations. Installing a "proper" netwrok  card with a TCP offload engine (is that the correct terminology?) will reduce the CPU utilization, and if you get a card which supports iSCSI natively (and costs 300 quid) then the cpu load is reduced further cos the card processes the scsi instructions withough having to give it all to the cpu. Am i thinking along the right lines?

Also, can anyone compare read, write and access speeds with locally attached storage? I'm guessing theat the network latency won't make an awful lot of difference to the seek times as average disk seek time is >5ms, whereas sending a packet of data probably takes a tenth that time. What about throughput though, and real world results, anyone had a look at these?

thanks for the info

----------

## charlesnadeau

 *Registered.User wrote:*   

> Believe it or not, it was the utils that gave me more trouble than the modules.

 

We are in the same boat! Can you give me more details about the problems you faced and how you solved them?

Thanks!

Charles

----------

## ajaygautam

 *Registered.User wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> If anybody wants my input or comments let me know
> 
> ...

 

Well, if possible can you please list how you did it, what all problems you faced, what were the solutions, etc... A HOWTO of sorts..

Thanks

Ajay

----------

